# X-Trail Spare Tire



## fugitive (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello all.
I have a X-Trail SE AWD with auto transmission. I was wondering if anyone else with the SE model with the Aluminum Alloy wheels has looked at their spare tire. I looked at mine and noticed it does not have the aluminum rim, but has a black regular rim. Is this normal? Can others please confirm if theirs is the same.
thanks in advance.


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

fugitive said:


> Hello all.
> I have a X-Trail SE AWD with auto transmission. I was wondering if anyone else with the SE model with the Aluminum Alloy wheels has looked at their spare tire. I looked at mine and noticed it does not have the aluminum rim, but has a black regular rim. Is this normal? Can others please confirm if theirs is the same.
> thanks in advance.


It's normal. The spare is same size but not alloy


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Mex version also has black rim spare tire, same size o/c


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rim*

HI,

When I went to finally sign fror my X-Trail (on the boat as we speak) two days ago I ordered an x-tra (no pun intended) allow wheel to replace the spare but also ordered 3 more cheap rims for my winter tires that I ordered as well. The alloy fits into the spare area without problems.

Stephen




manuelga said:


> Mex version also has black rim spare tire, same size o/c


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
That's great, I guess it's a normal purchase there 'cause of the weather, If we @ Mexico ask the dealership for x-tra (<-- hehehe) rims they will become crazy because almost nobody ask for them, even flat tires are not so normal (in good condition tires, for people that use bad quality tires it's a normal issue)


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sorry*

I forgot .. Mexico... not much snow!!!! Yes we need it up here!... as for the spare... I have never needed to use mine either on my Altima but when time comes only once... I would like to have one that looks real and not a toy... grin.

Take care..

P.S. - Montreal has not been that bad for snow but I travel a lot to the U.S. during winter and I am safer for myself and the family having proper tires.




manuelga said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That's great, I guess it's a normal purchase there 'cause of the weather, If we @ Mexico ask the dealership for x-tra (<-- hehehe) rims they will become crazy because almost nobody ask for them, even flat tires are not so normal (in good condition tires, for people that use bad quality tires it's a normal issue)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> I forgot .. Mexico... not much snow!!!! Yes we need it up here!... as for the spare... I have never needed to use mine either on my Altima but when time comes only once... I would like to have one that looks real and not a toy... grin.
> 
> Take care..
> 
> P.S. - Montreal has not been that bad for snow but I travel a lot to the U.S. during winter and I am safer for myself and the family having proper tires.



AWD Xtrail is not available here @ Mexico YET.... 'cause the market don't ask too much for this versions, it's supossed that 2005 version is goint to have the AWD available, but more for off road use than for a necessity


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

Here's what the spares all look like.


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

How come Nissan can't put the spare on an alloy wheel like Toyota does ??


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I rather prefer taking out the spare from inside the trunk than messing under the car in a snow (not my case) or heavy rain.

Murphy's law is always there to blow a tire during terrible weather conditions.


----------



## Scoobs (Jul 5, 2004)

That's true. But then you have to take all of your stuff out of the back and set it out in the rain while you take out your nice clean tire.:cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yes, that's true, but honestly, I almost always use my Xtrail empty or just driver and 1 passager, so folding the seats and push forward everything isn't so much trouble.

But as I told later, Murphys Law is always aware so a flat tire will appear when the car is fully crowded of stuff & at the middle of a tremendous thunderstorm HEHEHEHEEHEHE


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

How many of you regularly check the spare tyre pressure and how difficult you're finding it to get to the air valve stem, especially when it's facing downwards.

The only way to check the spare tyre pressure would involve removing it from it's place.

I have tried a couple of 4WD places in Australia looking for ways to resolve this problem, but couldn't find anything suitable, BUT there is a solution is the US, which I didn't bother persuing due to great distances:

http://www.getagauge.com/accessories.cfm


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I guess you & your buddies need to arrange a Group Buy, ask somebody to receive all the parts, pack 'em in a box & ship to Australia.

I could send you guys all Rear Fog Lights you ask for.

Manuel



aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How many of you regularly check the spare tyre pressure and how difficult you're finding it to get to the air valve stem, especially when it's facing downwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Manuel,

I'll see what I can do with the guys in Australia.

Thanks for the rear fog light offer. I have one already, but maybe the other guys will be interested.



manuelga said:


> I guess you & your buddies need to arrange a Group Buy, ask somebody to receive all the parts, pack 'em in a box & ship to Australia.
> 
> I could send you guys all Rear Fog Lights you ask for.
> 
> Manuel


----------

